

TankWorld, a stunning, 3D HTML5 game - alanh
http://www.playtankworld.com/

======
RobertKohr
Wow, this looks awesome and runs really fast in chrome.

Great work. Did you create your own 3d renderer using standard canvas or are
you using some framework?

~~~
alanh
I (the submitter) didn’t create this. I just wanted to keep widening people’s
conceptions of what’s possible with the pure web technology stack.

